# [INC2/INCS] Taking requests for custom splash screens



## jellybellys

Edit: No longer taking requests, but here are some very detailed instructions I wrote on how to do it on your own!

Want a custom splash screen? (Change the green on white HTC logo when your phone boots up)
Leave a reply below!

How to install for the Incredible 2: (S-OFF Required)
Make sure the file is named PG32IMG.zip
Reboot into bootloader (not recovery)
Click on bootloader, then click volume down, then up. It should install.
How to install for the Incredible S: (S-OFF Required)
You can also use this method if the one above does not work for the Incredible 2. Do note that you need fastboot working on your computer.
Download for the Incredible S
Reboot into bootloader
Fire up the terminal/command prompt and cd to the directory with the splash screen. Then type this command:



Code:


<br />
fastboot flash splash1 splash1.img<br />

Download Links for completed splash screens:
Default HTC Screen
Metallica
Batman
Razorbacks
Arsenal
Razorbacks 2
Vendetta
Emo Skull
Quietly Brilliant
Quietly Brilliant (Black)
Google Android
HTC Grunge
Team America
Splash screens in line to be completed: 0

Want to know how to make your own? Look at this post.

Remember to say thanks! (I think it's called "like" now... but whatever)


----------



## fc127

How about something like this...









Sent from my DInc2


----------



## jellybellys

fc127 said:


> How about something like this...
> 
> View attachment 17483
> 
> 
> Sent from my DInc2


Here ya go! Download: http://www.largedocument.com/2/0dffb428/PG32IMG%2Dmetallica.zip


----------



## fc127

Thanks man! That's the perfect splash screen to precede the Team Kang pink unicorn boot ani.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## jellybellys

fc127 said:


> Thanks man! That's the perfect splash screen to precede the Team Kang pink unicorn boot ani.
> 
> Sent from my DInc2


No problem. Still open to requests from others!


----------



## burntcookie90

http://i.imgur.com/913nK.jpg

On a black background? Thanks!!


----------



## HogFan77

I have an awesome Arkansas Razorbacks one that I'd like for you make for me. I'll post the pic later, when I'm home. TIA!


----------



## eharlow49

If you could do something with this Arsenal picture it would be greatly appreciated.

http://fav.me/d2hglbm


----------



## jellybellys

Ok got some requests done!
Batman
Razorbacks
Arsenal


----------



## HogFan77

Here you go! 1 is a jpeg, and the other is a png. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jellybellys

HogFan77 said:


> Here you go! 1 is a jpeg, and the other is a png. Thanks in advance!!!


I'll get that one done for u sometime tomorrow. Headed to bed for now.

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## HogFan77

jellybellys said:


> I'll get that one done for u sometime tomorrow. Headed to bed for now.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


Dude, I can't wait!!! Thank you so much for making it!!!


----------



## jellybellys

HogFan77 said:


> Dude, I can't wait!!! Thank you so much for making it!!!


Ok here you go!
Razorbacks 2


----------



## HogFan77

jellybellys said:


> Ok here you go!
> Razorbacks 2


WOW!!! It looks amazing, so much better than I thought it would!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## jellybellys

HogFan77 said:


> WOW!!! It looks amazing, so much better than I thought it would!!! Thanks again!!!


No problem man. Enjoy


----------



## brianburen

how about these?


----------



## burntcookie90

Thanks!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

brianburen said:


> how about these?


Not near a computer right now. I will get to in on Friday.


----------



## sjpritch25

Thanks. I love the metallica splash Screen.


----------



## burntcookie90

eharlow49 said:


> If you could do something with this Arsenal picture it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://fav.me/d2hglbm


You must be feeling great after yesterday...really put up a fight against acm


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> Not near a computer right now. I will get to in on Friday.


Make that Saturday 

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## brianburen

jellybellys said:


> Make that Saturday
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


No problem dude, the world wont end...lol 
Thanks for your work!


----------



## jellybellys

brianburen said:


> No problem dude, the world wont end...lol
> Thanks for your work!


Sorry about me delaying it further... but I've got some family issues to deal with.
Hopefully I can get it done tomorrow, but please don't feel I'm putting you off or anything


----------



## brianburen

jellybellys said:


> Sorry about me delaying it further... but I've got some family issues to deal with.
> Hopefully I can get it done tomorrow, but please don't feel I'm putting you off or anything


Yea man I fully understand, I'm not in no rush....LOL Do what u gotta do!
Thanks for the hard work, and the communication!


----------



## jellybellys

brianburen said:


> Yea man I fully understand, I'm not in no rush....LOL Do what u gotta do!
> Thanks for the hard work, and the communication!


Ok got the vendetta one done. Should finish the other 2 soon 
Vendetta


----------



## brianburen

jellybellys said:


> Ok got the vendetta one done. Should finish the other 2 soon
> Vendetta


WOW total freakin awesome sauce! Looks great!


----------



## jellybellys

brianburen said:


> WOW total freakin awesome sauce! Looks great!


And the Emo Skull:
Emo Skull
I had to use a similar image from Google images because the one you gave me was too small 
Tell me if you need it changed.


----------



## DRACODOS

Simple but whatabout the default HTC screen with a black background and "quietly brilliant" in white.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Out of town till tuesday. I will get to the 2 splash screens I have to get done then.


----------



## MarshallCS

What about a simple google android splash with a black background?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-OeBMPFCU70E/TcXtCNnFjPI/AAAAAAAAARk/_jTe0rG2shc/s1600/GoogleAndroid3.jpg


----------



## mix3d

How do you do this, good sir, that I may learn and do it myself/give to others?

TEACH A MAN TO FISH, DAMMIT!


----------



## jellybellys

mix3d said:


> How do you do this, good sir, that I may learn and do it myself/give to others?
> 
> TEACH A MAN TO FISH, DAMMIT!


Look up a tool called nbimg. Get it from pof's xda thread.
Put the nbimg.exe file in your windows directory (or anywhere where your path variable points to)
Then create a 480x800 24-bit bmp file and put whatever you want in it.
Save it somewhere convenient and fire up that good old command prompt.


Code:


<br />
nbimg -F your_splash.bmp<br />

That will output you a "your_splash.bmb.nb" file. Simply rename it to splash1.img. Grab one of my splash screens, fire up 7-zip (don't use windows explorer, it will corrupt it) and drag the splash1.img in there. You're done!


----------



## dirtsky

jellybellys said:


> Look up a tool called nbimg. Get it from pof's xda thread.
> Put the nbimg.exe file in your windows directory (or anywhere where your path variable points to)
> Then create a 480x800 24-bit bmp file and put whatever you want in it.
> Save it somewhere convenient and fire up that good old command prompt.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> nbimg -F your_splash.bmp<br />
> 
> That will output you a "your_splash.bmb.nb" file. Simply rename it to splash1.img. Grab one of my splash screens, fire up 7-zip (don't use windows explorer, it will corrupt it) and drag the splash1.img in there. You're done!


Thanks for the little tutorial.


----------



## mix3d

yay Thanks!


----------



## mix3d

aaaaand i borked my phone. yay.

EDIT: Just kidding, turns out rebooting from bootloader just didnt work. Another reboot and its lookin FIIIIIINE


----------



## BigShotProducer

Fantastic! Thanks so much! Go Hogs!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

DRACODOS said:


> Simple but whatabout the default HTC screen with a black background and "quietly brilliant" in white.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Done! Check the OP for the link.


----------



## jellybellys

MarshallCS said:


> What about a simple google android splash with a black background?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot...gleAndroid3.jpg


Starting to look like a POS with the black background. Are you sure you want it black?


----------



## MarshallCS

jellybellys said:


> Starting to look like a POS with the black background. Are you sure you want it black?


No white would be fine-- And it dosen't have to be that picture... I'd just love a google branded startup screen


----------



## jellybellys

MarshallCS said:


> No white would be fine-- And it dosen't have to be that picture... I'd just love a google branded startup screen


Hows this?
http://jellybeangamer.com/dev/splash/dl.php?splash=google_android


----------



## DRACODOS

jellybellys said:


> Done! Check the OP for the link.


looks good, but i was hoping for HTC green and "quietly" white on black background







. No worries i actually found the logo in the colors i needed, modified the current PNG file and used the tool you noted to build a new IMG file. i've attached the flashable zip for anyone to dl and use. I flashed it myself and looks great


----------



## jellybellys

DRACODOS said:


> looks good, but i was hoping for HTC green and "quietly" white on black background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No worries i actually found the logo in the colors i needed, modified the current PNG file and used the tool you noted to build a new IMG file. i've attached the flashable zip for anyone to dl and use. I flashed it myself and looks great


Awesome! Mind if I add it to the OP?


----------



## DRACODOS

jellybellys said:


> Awesome! Mind if I add it to the OP?


Sure! go right ahead!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Anyone want this as a splash screen?


----------



## DRACODOS

jellybellys said:


> Anyone want this as a splash screen?


That looks pretty cool!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianburen

DRACODOS said:


> That looks pretty cool!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Yea looks cool


----------



## jellybellys

OK! here it is:
http://jellybeangamer.com/dev/splash/dl.php?splash=htc_grunge


----------



## jellybellys

Anyone else? I feel like I should make a thread with exact instructions on how to make your own.


----------



## sjpritch25

What about creating one for NIN


----------



## 8on3s

sjpritch25 said:


> What about creating one for NIN


I second a NIN screen that would be awesome.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## 8on3s

Do you know of a comparable method of making them in linux?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## CorCor67

8on3s said:


> Do you know of a comparable method of making them in linux?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


pof has source on his blog you can compile and use, to do so open terminal and run these commands:



Code:


<br />
wget [URL=http://pof.eslack.org/HTC/nbimg/nbimg-1.1.tar]http://pof.eslack.org/HTC/nbimg/nbimg-1.1.tar[/URL].gz<br />
<br />
tar -xvzf ~/nbimg-1.1.tar.gz<br />
cd ~/nbimg-1.1<br />
gcc nbimg.c -o nbimg<br />
<br />

Assuming the compile went well you should have a useable nbimg...

Move it to ~/bin and add it to your path so you can run it from any directory


Code:


<br />
mkdir -p ~/bin<br />
cp ~/nbimg-1.1/nbimg ~/bin/nbimg<br />
sudo echo export PATH=$PATH:~/bin >> ~/.bashrc<br />

You may need to log out and back in for it to be recognized as a system command.

EDIT: Fixed the path when extracting the tar.gz, I had it in ~/Downloads for some reason...


----------



## 8on3s

CorCor67 said:


> pof has source on his blog you can compile and use, to do so open terminal and run these commands:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> wget [URL=http://pof.eslack.org/HTC/nbimg/nbimg-1.1.tar]http://pof.eslack.org/HTC/nbimg/nbimg-1.1.tar[/URL].gz<br />
> <br />
> tar -xvzf ~/Downloads/nbimg-1.1.tar.gz<br />
> cd ~/nbimg-1.1<br />
> gcc nbimg.c -o nbimg<br />
> <br />
> 
> Assuming the compile went well you should have a useable nbimg...
> 
> Move it to ~/bin and add it to your path so you can run it from any directory
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> mkdir -p ~/bin<br />
> cp ~/nbimg-1.1/nbimg ~/bin/nbimg<br />
> sudo echo export PATH=$PATH:~/bin >> ~/.bashrc<br />
> 
> You may need to log out and back in for it to be recognized as a system command.


That's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks so much.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## CorCor67

No problem

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jlow0214

So i dunno what im doing wrong but i followed the instructions to the T and cant get it to install i used this same method to flash the new radio and it worked perfectly but it just wont work for splash screen any help much appreciated oh also i have a vivow


----------



## CorCor67

What's the bootloader saying when you boot to it?

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jlow0214

CorCor67 said:


> What's the bootloader saying when you boot to it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


Wrong image or something like that

Sent from my vivow~AOKP using TapTalk ¶=


----------



## Jlow0214

Oh also after I boot it back up the PG32IMG.zip file is gone and still same splash. I'm trying to install the team America one from the op

Sent from my vivow~AOKP using TapTalk ¶=


----------



## Jlow0214

OK I figured it and let me just say your instructions kinda suck. It says place on root of sdcard so I'm thinking you put it the / directory when it really should go mnt/sdcard

Sent from my vivow~AOKP using TapTalk ¶=


----------



## CorCor67

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/mnt/sdcard/ is the root of the sdcard... / is the root directory of the entire file system[/background]


----------



## elicik

If you are still doing this, how about


http://imgur.com/Z2pEP

 ? I use a mac so I can't use the tool to make it.


----------



## jellybellys

Just compile it on a mac. Is gcc available for mac?

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## elicik

I got everything to work, except the image looks weird. I think it;s the nitmap 240bit thing, but I keep messing up. What program do you save it as bitmap on Windows?


----------



## elicik

Can you either just convert the bmp, or just make the whole splash1.img?


----------



## jellybellys

elicik said:


> I got everything to work, except the image looks weird. I think it;s the nitmap 240bit thing, but I keep messing up. What program do you save it as bitmap on Windows?


I actually don't use windoze. I save it as a 480x800 24-bit bitmap using linux, and then convert it to img format using nbimg. What looks wierd about it?


----------



## jellybellys

Here ya go
View attachment PG32IMG.zip


----------



## sjpritch25

jellybellys,
I'm not hijacking your thread, but i created one myself with your instructions. I tested it and it works.


----------



## justkorijo

question- can you create one of these splash screens from a gif file?


----------



## jellybellys

As long as it's not animated, you can always convert the GIF to a 24-bit 480x800 bitmap, and then convert that to an nb.


----------



## justkorijo

ah, bummer... and i have no idea how to do the converting or anything, but thank you. :]


----------



## justkorijo

ok, i think i finally found one. :] could i get you to make this jpg into a splash screen with 'htc incredible' on the sign instead of reblog? thank you so much in advance.


----------



## yarly

justkorijo said:


> ah, bummer... and i have no idea how to do the converting or anything, but thank you. :]


get nbimg.exe below

http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=405118

open up the location of it with cmd.exe on windows

./nbimg.exe -F splash1.bmp

rename whatever it spits out as splash1.img (make sure it has the .img extension). Have someone verify it if you're unsure so you don't misflash it.

then after that, plug your phone into your computer (and reboot to the bootloader) and make sure you have platform-tools installed from the Android sdk (http://developer.and.../sdk/index.html).

when you do, go to the directory that platform-tools (via cmd.exe) is in and type the following on the command line:

fastboot flash splash1 splash1.img

then

fastboot reboot


----------



## justkorijo

ok. i feel like this is going to be a really stupid question, so bear with me... what is an nb file? and to use that conversion tool, doesn't the file i want as my splash screen have to be either an nb or bmp?


----------



## yarly

justkorijo said:


> ok. i feel like this is going to be a really stupid question, so bear with me... what is an nb file? and to use that conversion tool, doesn't the file i want as my splash screen have to be either an nb or bmp?


Yeah, it would need to be a bmp, I typoed and said nb. You can convert in any photo editing app like ms paint, paint.net or gimp (or photoshop if you have it). Just save your image as a bitmap (bmp).


----------



## sjpritch25

justkorijo said:


> ok. i feel like this is going to be a really stupid question, so bear with me... what is an nb file? and to use that conversion tool, doesn't the file i want as my splash screen have to be either an nb or bmp?


here you go.


----------



## justkorijo

omg. thank you so much. :]


----------



## sjpritch25

Your welcome


----------



## justkorijo

just one more question- is there anywhere i might find a somewhat simplified tutorial on creating a boot animation from a gif file?


----------



## jellybellys

justkorijo said:


> just one more question- is there anywhere i might find a somewhat simplified tutorial on creating a boot animation from a gif file?


1. Open your favorite image editing program (mine happens to be the GIMP, works great for this tutorial)
2. Create a new 480x800 document
3. Paste in the contents of your gif file
4. Make any needed modifications, but do not change the canvas size from 480x800
5. Save as a 24-bit bitmap, name it splash1.bmp (In Gimp: File > Export..., then select Windows BMP image, make sure to choose 24 bits under advanced options, see pictures!)
















6. Install nbimg (If you already have it installed, skip this step!)
For linux users (in terminal):


Code:


<br />
sudo wget [URL=http://www.largedocument.com/4/0dffb428/nbimg]http://www.largedocument.com/4/0dffb428/nbimg[/URL] -O /bin/nbimg<br />

For windows users:
Download this and paste nbimg.exe in C:\Windows
7. Convert the file to nb format
a. Open a terminal/command prompt
b. cd to the directory where it is stored (i.e. if it was in a folder called splash in your home folder, you would type "cd ~/splash" without quotes)
c. convert to nb file:


Code:


<br />
nbimg -F splash1.bmp<br />

d. rename the splash1.bmp.nb to splash1.img
e. download another PG32IMG.zip and replace the splash1.img file in there with yours!
8. Install it
a. place it on the root of your sd card
b. reboot into bootloader


----------



## justkorijo

ok, but isn't that the same flashing method used for the splash screen? it's not going to change the custom splash screen i have, right?


----------



## jellybellys

ohhh.... I completely misread your post. Sorry, I thought you meant splash screen.

I would check out this: http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-change-customize-create-android-boot-animation-guide/
Scroll down to the part where it says create your own boot animation.


----------



## justkorijo

ok, i'll check it out. thank you! :]


----------

